# top 10



## greenguy (Dec 5, 2009)

Which in your opinion are the top 10 strains available via seedbanks...


example:

_1) Dutch Passion ~ Blueberry_
_2) Super Lemon Haze - Green House
_


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 5, 2009)

im getting ready to order so i will be following closely, 

Please share your opinion


----------



## greenguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I am interested to see what people say here...keep in mind money is no object!

who has the best of the best!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 5, 2009)

1. Sensi - Jack Herer
2. Sensi - NL5 Haze
3. Sensi - Mr Nice
4. Sensi - Eds Super Bud
5..... eh, you get where Im going from that.


----------



## tesla (Dec 5, 2009)

I just harvested these, I grew out 17 strains here are the top 5
1. Moby ****
2. G-13 Haze 
3. Pineapple Express
4. AK-47
5. Heavy Duty Fruity


----------



## greenguy (Dec 5, 2009)

Where from Tesla?


----------



## greenguy (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow mad luv for Sensi...thanks for the advice spearchucker!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 5, 2009)

Im just a Sensi fan gg. 
Just like brands of cars.  Find a company you like, be faithful to them.

Some dont do that. But I love my Lincoln cars, and love Sensi Beans.


----------



## tesla (Dec 5, 2009)

Greenguy I placed two orders from two companys here they are:
hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com

2x LSD - Feminized for £6.85 each
2x Lemon Skunk - Feminized for £7.38 each
2x Super Lemon Haze - Feminized for £7.61 each
2x The OG #18 - Feminized for £10.76 each
2x G13 Haze - Feminized for £9.71 each

----------------------------------------------------------------
From hxxp://www.theattitudeseedbank.co.uk

 AK-47
Description:    Serious Seeds AK-47

Description:    Nirvana Seeds Ice

Product Codeescription:    G13 
Labs Pineapple Express Feminized Seed

Description:    T H seeds heavy duty fruity

Description:    Sagarmatha Seeds Diamond Head

 G13 LABS QUICKSILVER 
1 X FREE GIGABUD FEMINIZED SEED Worth £8
+ 1 X FREE PURPLE LADY FEM SEED Worth £8
+ 1 X FREE WHITE WIDOW FEMINIZED SEED Worth £8
+1 x FREE SUPER SKUNK FEMINIZED SEED worth £9.99


----------



## greenguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I like Audi...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 6, 2009)

hey greenguy...it's all a matter of oppinion, but I thought I would warn you there has been many, many reports lately of Dutch Passions BB going hermi...alot of them on this site and others have been complaining of herms...just a little heads up before you make a decision.  If your going to get BB I'd get it from DJ Short...after all he is the one to develope the strain.

As far as getting seeds, as long as you stick with the more reputable breeders, the guys that have been around for awhile, you can't really go wrong, it's all a matter of taste.

I to like the AK47...great plant, great yeild, great smoke!
also I like anything C99....check out the hightimes top 10 strains of the yr.
NL#5 is still a classic good strain, and is easy to grow...and if you like blue berry check out Dr. Atomic's Blueberry Jam...I just started a thread on the doc, in this section with site address and stuff.

Good Luck with your search!

awww I just realized that was an example up there...not your choices..lol.. sorry


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

Top 10 I wld love to grow(if money and space were not an issue):

1.Sensi-Fruity Juice
2.Delta 9 labs-Brainstorm Haze
3.Mr. Nice seeds-Black Widow
4.TGA Subcool seeds-Pandoras Box
5.TGA Subcool seeds-Chernobyl
6.Joey Weeds-C99
7.Sensi-Jack Flash
8.Sensi-Jack Herer
9.Next Gen seeds-Romulan
10.Barneys Farm-LSD


----------



## greenguy (Dec 6, 2009)

back home where im from Jack Flash was our local bud of choice, never tasted anything like it elsewhere! love that stuff!


----------



## MJ Child (Dec 7, 2009)

I would love to grow out sensi seeds hash plant and silver haze
my summer grow of mandala seeds satori and speed queen very nice results


----------



## nvthis (Dec 7, 2009)

Try the DPWW. The fan leaves are fantastic!:rofl:


----------



## HazeMe (Dec 10, 2009)

1.C99 - Joey Weed
2.A11 - Joey Weed
3.SSH - Mr. Nice 
4.White Russian - I'd buy Joey Weed's
5.White Widow - Original From GH Circa 90's - Now Black Widow: Mr. Nice
6.Williams Wonder - Original SSSC
7.Northern Lights - Dr. Atomic
8.AK47 - Serious
9.Blueberry - DJ Short
10.Querkle - TGA

HazeMe


----------



## HazeMe (Dec 10, 2009)

BTW, Tesla, how did that Heavy Duty Fruity turn out? Is it an above average producer? Potent? I'm looking for something like HDF for a breeding project I'm going to do with C99. I was looking at HDF, The Hog, Bubblegum and some others. 

Thanks
HazeMe


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 10, 2009)

HazeMe said:
			
		

> 1.C99 - Joey Weed
> 2.A11 - Joey Weed
> 3.SSH - Mr. Nice
> 4.White Russian - I'd buy Joey Weed's
> ...


 
We have very similar tastes, your list is either stuff I have grown or stuff I want to grow.


----------



## tesla (Dec 25, 2009)

One word 'Huge' on the heavy duty fruity. Dank factor maybe a 6
I also grew out the hog. Just much better strains out there than that.


----------

